# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Empresas peruanas disponen de 5,850 partidas que pueden exportar sin aranceles a la Unión Europea

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Declaraciones de Juan Carlos Mathews,* *Director de Promoción de Exportaciones de PROMPERU.*   Sólo 800 de 7,200 empresas exportan de manera directa a la Unión Europea, estima Promperú  *Lima, feb. 17 (ANDINA).-* Los exportadores peruanos disponen de 5,850 partidas de productos que pueden exportar a la Unión Europea sin aranceles bajo el Sistema Generalizado de Preferencias (SGP) Plus pero que no es aprovechado por falta de conocimiento, afirmó hoy la Comisión de Promoción del Perú para la Exportación y el Turismo (Promperú).  
El director de Promoción de Exportaciones de Promperú, Juan Carlos Mathews, indicó que si bien este sistema estará vigente hasta el 2015, todavía el nivel de aprovechamiento es muy bajo en Perú ya que sólo exporta entre el nueve y diez por ciento de las partidas comprendidas bajo el SGP Plus, que son un total de 6,500. 
“El SGP Plus contempla el 85 por ciento del universo arancelario de Perú y la ventaja que tendremos con el Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con la Unión Europea es que se incorporarán nuevas partidas que tendrán cero arancel”, agregó. 
Explicó que la falta de conocimiento del SGP Plus en Perú motivó a que Promperú y la Delegación de la Unión Europea pongan en marcha una serie de seminarios informativos para que más empresas peruanas, principalmente micro y pequeñas (mypes), puedan exportar hacia dicho mercado. 
Cabe señalar que Promperú realizó hoy el seminario “Cómo hacer negocios con la Unión Europea”, que estuvo dirigido a las empresas exportadoras interesadas en incursionar en dicho mercado. 
Mathews indicó que este tipo de iniciativas permitirán que aumente el número de empresas que exportan a la Unión Europea y que en la actualidad suman alrededor de 800 del universo de 7,200 empresas exportadoras peruanas. 
“Del total de 800 empresas que exportan a la Unión Europea podríamos decir que cerca del 50 por ciento son mypes; en número son importantes pero en términos de valor tenemos que sólo representan el 3.2 por ciento de las ventas anuales a ese bloque”, dijo. 
Recordó que la Unión Europea tiene convenios con el Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (Mincetur) para implementar programas de impulso de las exportaciones peruanas hacia ese mercado.
“También está el programa Al-Invest que promueve inversiones entre empresas latinoamericanas y europeas, así como oportunidades de comercio directo”, acotó. 
Señaló que entre los productos beneficiados con el SGP Plus, pero que no son aprovechados por los exportadores peruanos, figuran la fresa y los ajíes, así como otros productos no tradicionales del rubro agrario, pesquero, textil y confecciones. 
“Más del 70 por ciento de las exportaciones peruanas a la Unión Europea corresponden a productos tradicionales, principalmente del sector minero y específicamente el oro”, acotó.  *Foto: ANDINA/Carlos Lezama*Temas similares: Artículo: Existen oportunidades de exportar frutas y vegetales deshidratados a Unión Europea Artículo: Agroexportaciones peruanas aumentarán en US$ 500 millones por TLC con Unión Europea Artículo: TLC con Unión Europea permite desgravación inmediata para el 99.3% de exportaciones peruanas Aranceles para ingreso de banano orgánico de Perú a Unión Europea bajan de US$ 257 a 215 Aranceles para ingreso de banano orgánico de Perú a Unión Europea bajan de US$ 257 a 215

----------


## golcito18

alguien me puede indicar el arancel para sacha inchi, granadilla y camu camu, gracias

----------


## NutriOmega

Estimado golcito18, para el sacha inchi hay varias partidas dependiendo de la presentación en la que se quiera exportar : aceite, cápsulas, harina, semillas cruda, semilla tostada, etc. pero desgraciadamente el Sacha Inchi no puede ingresar a la Comunidad Europea porque lo catalogaron como Novel Food y ese es todo un trámite que está en curso para el Aceite de Sacha Inchi. Como en Europa no lo conocían antes de 1998 como un producto de consumo humano lo bloquearon como Novel Food junto con muchos otros productos peruanos naturales.  
Esperemos que este TLC con Europa ayude en resolver los temas de Novel Foods de productos peruanos... pero no veo que hablen del tema por ningún lado. 
A esperar no más !!! 
En todo caso en este web oficial de Promperú se detallan las partidas y hay harta info : http://www.siicex.gob.pe/siicex/port...age_=160.00000
Saludos, 
Jorge

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------

